#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Тайский лесной монастырь Ват Там Вуа (Wat Tam Wua)

## Ануруддха

Ват Там Вуа - Тайский монастырь лесной традиции. Является международным медитационным центром Випассаны. Расположен в национальном парке почти на самом севере Таиланда, в долине между скал. Территория монастыря необычайна красива - с горными речками, небольшими водопадами, прудом и пещерами в скалах, в общем - затерянный мир.



Другие фото в альбоме: http://board.buddhist.ru/album.php?albumid=105


*
Общая информация*

- Ват Там Вуа расположен в 35 км от г. Мей Хонг Сон (Mae Hong Son) (трасса 1095 в г. Пай (Pai)). Автобусы и минибасы останавливаются возле поселка Мей Суя (Mae Suya). Монастырь расположен в полутора километрах от автобусной остановки.
- Индивидуальное размещение в простых домиках - кути, как правило доступно, нет необходимости бронировать место заранее.
- Мужчины и женщины должны встречаться только в общественных местах, в дневное время, и размещаются строго отдельно.
- Можно остановиться на любое время, но для успешной медитации рекомендуется остановиться как минимум на неделю.
- В кути есть минимальные постельные принадлежности - тонкий матрас и подушка.
- Одежда должна быть скромной, в идеале - белая просторная одежда, которую носят медитирующие в Тайских храмах (можно купить в в местных магазинах торгующих буддийскими принадлежностями).
- Питание в монастыре вегетарианское. Есть вода, чай, кофе.
- Есть небольшой риск малярии, используйте репелленты и маскитные сетки.
- В поселке Мей Суя есть магазин.
- Сотовая связь доступна в этом районе.
- Если у вас есть особые пожелания, к примеру, особая диета, необходимо обратиться к помощникам. Не бойтесь задавать вопросы при необходимости.
- Вы можете брать книги в монастырской библиотеке.

*Ежедневное расписание*

Расписание может меняться. Слушайте монастырский колокол или барабан, который сообщает о начале медитационной сессии или других событиях.

5:00. Подъем, быть осознанным. Индивидуальная практика медитации.
7:00. Подношение пищи монахам в главном зале, затем завтрак.
8:30. Групповая медитация в главном зале. 
10:30. Подношение пищи монахам в главном зале, затем обед (замечание: не есть после полудня).
13:00. Групповая медитация в главном зале. 
16:00. Хозяйственные работы: уборка территории, зала, стирка.
17:00. Чай/кофе.
18:00. Чантинг и медитация в главном Дхамма-холе. Сессия обычно заканчивается в 19:30. Далее индивидуальная медитация.
20:30. Отключают общее освещение.

Данное расписание предполагает время для индивидуальной медитации, отдыха и простого наслаждения красотой монастыря и его окрестностей. Постарайтесь хорошо использовать это свободное время, помните о предоставленной возможности и очень важно быть осознанным, оставайтесь здесь и сейчас во всех ваших действиях.

*Некоторые дополнения*

По приезду в монастырь необходимо найти настоятеля Пра Луангта (Pra Luanghta) и попросить у него разрешения на практику медитации Випассана. После короткого общения вам дадут разрешение  и предоставят кути. Проверьте, чтобы в кути была маскитная сетка (спать без нее невозможно). Если ее нет просите у помощников. После того как отдохнете -  переоденьтесь в белую одежду и можете включаться в расписание монастыря. Инструкции по медитации, возможно не сразу, получите во время групповых сессий. Общий подход к практике неторопливо-релаксирующий. Практикуется четыре вида медитации: сидя,  стоя, при ходьбе и лежа, отслеживая дыхание.

Обязательно взять с собой: веревку (может пригодиться), фонарик, тапки-шлепанцы (ходить). Можно взять с собой скамейку для медитации, если вам на ней привычнее. Подушки и подстилки для сидячей медитации имеются. Также рекомендуется взять с собой постельное белье, матрас, подушка и одеяло там есть, впрочем можно спать и так.

Можно оставаться в монастыре на месяц, два, три. Перед тем как покинуть монастырь необходимо сделать подношение (дана), на ваше усмотрение.

Поскольку монастырь расположен на севере Таиланда, то температура и влажность в нем не такая высока как в центральной части (в мае было 26-28 градусов тепла, вполне комфортно). Зимой (по нашему времени) может быть даже чуть прохладно.


Видеоролик про монастырь: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ca_LcsSGx4

----------

AlekseyE (08.06.2009), Alexeiy (14.11.2009), Bagira (08.06.2009), Denli (19.12.2010), Ersh (08.06.2009), Jameson (08.01.2011), Joy (24.02.2011), Neroli (08.06.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.02.2010), Pema Sonam (08.06.2009), Raudex (17.06.2009), Rumtaka (15.10.2009), SashaShveik (16.01.2011), Sergei (19.06.2009), sergey (19.06.2009), Sforza (09.06.2009), Sigur (18.03.2010), Svarog (16.07.2009), Vadim K (16.12.2010), Won Soeng (15.06.2009), Zom (08.06.2009), Аминадав (15.06.2009), Байраги (13.10.2012), Бо (10.06.2009), Богдан Б (19.12.2012), Велеслав (01.07.2011), Игорь Б (16.12.2010), Игорь С (16.03.2014), Калкий (13.10.2012), Маркион (04.11.2013), Мих (07.01.2010), Нея (17.01.2011), Рюдзи (16.07.2009), Сауди (22.02.2010), Сергей Муай (09.06.2009), Стивен (08.01.2011), Читтадхаммо (08.06.2009)

----------


## Мих

Посмотреть место на карте можно, введя в Google Maps координаты
19°31'46"N 98°4'56"E
или по ссылке:
http://wikimapia.org/11515323/Wat-Ta...rest-Monastery

Ачаан Луангта - "заматеревший" тайский учитель, монашеский стаж 38 лет.
Замечательный учитель и глубокий человек, несмотря на хитроулыбчивый имидж.  Ученик ачаана Ча. 
Хорошо знает проблемы "белокожих практикующих". Искусно аннигилирует в ученике такие омрачения, как умствование, сжатость, формальность, привычку к узкому видению и своему мнению, высокомерие (это только то, чему я был свидетелем).
Знает про распространенный в Европе опыт випассаны Гоенки.

Дает свои инструкции практически на каждой "сессии" на тихом простом английском, дополнительно иностранцам выдается на английском языке инструкция по методу ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро, но скорей как дополнительный материал для самостоятельных медитаций.

Если пытаться формализовать метод - через метту к джхане, через успокоение и концентрацию внимания к випассане. Как постоянное вспомогательное средство используется мантра "Буд-дхо", на вдох-выдох. 
Разделения "сейчас занимаемся самадхи, завтра випассаной" - нет. Полная, объединенная практика.

Как доехать:
Автобус из Чианг Май на Мэй Хон Сон, попросить водителя остановить у деревни МаеСуйа, отчетливо сказать Ват Там Вуа, удостоверится, что он понял и ответил.
Выезжать лучше утром - ехать около 5 часов.

----------

AlekseyE (22.02.2010), Lena Pinchevskaya (21.12.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.02.2010), Zom (22.02.2010), Аминадав (22.02.2010), Ануруддха (22.02.2010), Сауди (22.02.2010)

----------


## Zom

О... это я так понимаю уже почти Бирма. По фоткам место конечно превосходное, с удовольствием посетил бы.

----------


## Мих

По прямой до границы 14 км, по дороге - около 30.
Ват Там Вуа - достаточно современный монастырь - с электричеством, водоснабжением, оснащенный всем неоходимым, наверное потому, что единственный "лесной" в провинции. Живет небедно, как большинство монастырей. Хотя готовили там в основном на живом огне.
Среди "белых" медитирующих в основном мне встречались волонтеры.
Но в тех местах, в деревушках - есть значительно более "дикие" монастыри, бедные, деревянные, совершенно иной архитектуры, и в них совсем другая атмосфера, более приближенная к старой реальности - небогатые крестьяне и жители подают немного, туристов нет, и между монахами и жителями атмосфера взамной близости, простоты, соседства и взаимоуважения. 
И погружение в естественную этно-социальную среду многое дает для понимания живого контекста, оживляет слова и формулы, которые для нас имеют уже суховатый абстрактный смысл.
Таиланд стремительно еврокитаизируется, политизируется и макдональдизируется, все это уходит, поэтому стоит пожить там, поглубже, пока кое-где сохранился деревенский уклад, племена, и можно почувствовать, "о чем все это говорилось".

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (21.12.2010), Аня Приходящая (18.01.2011)

----------


## Zom

Это да ;-/
Зато в Бирме всё в этом плане получше пока -) 

И кстати, в Шри Ланке, как мне кажется, всё по-иному в этом отношении нежели в Тайланде - всё-таки несколько веков колонизации наверное сказали своё веское слово в общественном векторе развития. А Тайланд этого всего не знает, а потому и бежит прямиком в пекло.

Кстати сразу после посещения Вьетнама, очень сильно бросилась в глаза тайская молодёжь, которая в целом сильно отличается от вьенамской (не в лучшую сторону - даже по физическим скажем так параметрам).

----------


## Falnak

Its really appreciative work and I hope you will keep it up as well

----------


## Игорь Б

Доброго здоровья! Как узнать, м.б., кто то, собирается после 6-го января 11г. в этот или другой буддийский монастырь?

----------


## Vsherbinia

Утащу к себе.
Благодарю.

----------


## Баха

> Доброго здоровья! Как узнать, м.б., кто то, собирается после 6-го января 11г. в этот или другой буддийский монастырь?


в марте поеду в Ват Там Вуа

----------


## AlekseyE

Кстати, может пригодиться кому
http://www.mybuddha108.com/

----------

Алексей Е (11.01.2011)

----------


## Мих

> в марте поеду в Ват Там Вуа


Передавайте большуший привет ачану от Миши (он помнит) , а еще Микки-монку (который на самурая похож, не промахнетесь: )

----------

Баха (04.03.2011)

----------


## SashaShveik

> Доброго здоровья! Как узнать, м.б., кто то, собирается после 6-го января 11г. в этот или другой буддийский монастырь?


Планирую посетить возможно в конце января или в феврале, но еще пока не определился с точной датой.

----------


## SashaShveik

Нужно ли перед приездом как-то регистрироваться?

----------


## Ануруддха

Нет, не нужно. Единственное, желательно не попасть туда по приезду в большой буддийский праздник - много местных приезжает.

----------


## SashaShveik

Благодарю за ответ, об этом не подумал. Получается, если ехать в ближайшее время, главное не приезжать с 1-4 февраля?

----------


## Ануруддха

Не знаю, что будет 1-4 февраля. Кстати, по пути, если будете не успевать приехать днем или нужно переждать, можно остановиться в городах Мей Хонг Сон или Пай. Там развитая туристическая инфраструктура при достаточно небольших ценах.

----------


## Mairon

Привет! если кто уже определился побывать там в феврале- марте - дайте знать) В Тайланд никогда не ездила, поэтому не совсем представляю, как буду до этого монастыря добираться : ) хочется на всякий случай иметь кого-то знакомого на месте)

----------


## SashaShveik

> - Одежда должна быть скромной, в идеале - белая просторная одежда, которую носят медитирующие в Тайских храмах (можно купить в в местных магазинах торгующих буддийскими принадлежностями).


За время пребывания в Таиланде заметил, что буддисты женщины ходят в белых одеждах, а мужчины в желтых, оранжевых и темно-рыжых...
Я новичок в понятиях буддизма, поэтому помидорами не бросайте  :Smilie:

----------


## Баха

> Привет! если кто уже определился побывать там в феврале- марте - дайте знать) В Тайланд никогда не ездила, поэтому не совсем представляю, как буду до этого монастыря добираться : ) хочется на всякий случай иметь кого-то знакомого на месте)


планирую на конец марта, на 24-25 число планирую быть уже на месте, через БКК и Чианг Май!. Еду впервый раз на ретрит. В Тае до этого был.

----------


## Топпер

> За время пребывания в Таиланде заметил, что буддисты женщины ходят в белых одеждах, а мужчины в желтых, оранжевых и темно-рыжых...
> Я новичок в понятиях буддизма, поэтому помидорами не бросайте


Это не мужчины. Это монахи  :Wink:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.02.2011)

----------


## SashaShveik

Практиковал випассану в Ват Рам Понге. Хоть и не закончил курс, остался доволен результатом, и планирую в ближайшее время выполнить полный курс или в Таиланде или в Непале. Коротко описал в своем жж

----------

Читтадхаммо (25.02.2011)

----------


## Raudex

Ого, на фотографии уже практически отстроен Упосод, когда я был там то видел только расчищенную площадку, однако быстро они...

----------


## Баха

> Передавайте большуший привет ачану от Миши (он помнит) , а еще Микки-монку (который на самурая похож, не промахнетесь: )


обязательно  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Баха

> Привет! если кто уже определился побывать там в феврале- марте - дайте знать) В Тайланд никогда не ездила, поэтому не совсем представляю, как буду до этого монастыря добираться : ) хочется на всякий случай иметь кого-то знакомого на месте)


ну что!? Едешь или нет, был бы рад попутчику

----------


## Shaanti

Кто нибудь поедет в Там Вуа в конце ноября? Можно ли туда без знания английского? Как там сейчас? Отзовитесь

----------


## Ануруддха

Совсем без знания английского будет не очень удобно. Как минимум нужно ведь знать как купить билет в жд и автобусных кассах. При этом базового школьного английского может быть достаточно. И возможно действительно кто-то будет из русскоязычных в монастыре и введет в курс дела.

----------


## Калкий

Читал у них на сайте, что для временного прибывания или даже монашества - нужно обязательно владеть английским языком.

----------


## Ittosai

а что у них сайт появился?

----------


## Калкий

Ой, простите, похоже я перепутал с Ват Суан Мок, а здесь обсуждается иной монастырь.

----------


## Калкий

Вот еще немного информации.

----------


## Shaanti

Спасибо за ответы! Только ещё пара вопросов, если кто в курсе вдруг:
Какая конкретно техника практики медитации Випассана  в этом монастыре?




> Дает свои инструкции практически на каждой "сессии" на тихом простом английском, дополнительно иностранцам выдается на английском языке инструкция по методу ачаана Ли Дхаммадхаро, но скорей как дополнительный материал для самостоятельных медитаций.


Вот это та книга?http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/lee/samadhi.htm#2.5

Какие инструкции даёт Ачаан Луангта?

Напишу это всё на английском, что я в курсе того как практиковать. Думаю так можно поступить.
Спросить то по английски не сложно, некоторые основные слова знакомы. Трудно на слух распознать о чем тебе говорят.
Ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## Ittosai

В Ват Па Там Вуа преподают внимательность к вдоху и выдоху с "Буддхо".. и вроде ещё обучают практике развития дружелюбия" метта-бхавана"..но когда я был там то практиковали только "буддхо"

----------


## Калкий

> ... Знает про распространенный в Европе опыт випассаны Гоенки.


А чем Гоенка плох?

---------------------------

Почитал форум, да, вроде действительно чего-то не то. (

----------

